# Making rock hard bath bombs



## petech (Jan 15, 2017)

I was at a store named 'Basin White' in Las Vegas this weekend, I was in town visiting, and so this was my first time visiting this bath bomb and soap store. 

I bought a bunch of bath bombs for market research, as I loved the colors they used. While I was in the store, the sales lady showed me how hard they are. She dropped the big 8oz bath bomb from shoulder height to the tile floor. The bath bomb did not crack. I was amazed at how hard it is. 

When I got home I grabbed a bath bomb that I had made weeks ago and pressed in on it hard and I could see that I was putting dents in my bath bomb. Thus mine that were hand made by me are no where near as hard as the ones from Basin White. 

Which got me wondering if they make theirs from a hydraulic press? What do you guys think?


----------



## lsg (Jan 15, 2017)

petech said:


> Which got me wondering if they make theirs from a hydraulic press? What do you guys think?



Could be.  Maybe like the ones here:  http://www.soapequipment.com/bathbomb/ezwaybathbombpress.htm


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you know if they make their products in house or if they outsource like Bath and Body Works? If it's the latter then I'd almost guarantee the press.

Beyond packing method, look at the ingredients. I like coconut oil as my binder, but I live in a cooler climate where coconut oil is solid at room temp. I recently bought a bath bomb that used PEG as their wet ingredient and it was much harder than any of my trials, even those that I had used witch hazel in.


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Do you know if they make their products in house or if they outsource like Bath and Body Works? If it's the latter then I'd almost guarantee the press.



It's a chain, situated in resort areas like Las Vegas and Orlando.  So I doubt they do anything 'in-house'.


----------



## petech (Jan 16, 2017)

So after I posted my initial post, I took my own hand made bath bomb outside and dropped it from shoulder height on to concrete and it crack open. So now I know for sure that the ones I make are not as strong. Though perhaps my technique isn't so good yet. 

Just wondering if anyone has hand made bath bomb that can be dropped from shoulder height on to hard floor and not have it break open? 

I also dropped another bath bomb that I bought from Target on to the same concrete floor and theirs also did not crack, and I also think theirs might be hydraulic press. 

Right now it is hard for me to know anything for sure when I don't have a hydraulic press machine of my own. Though I might go to the hardware store and buy a cheap one. I've been learning to 3d print stuff, so I might print out a mold and give it a go.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 18, 2017)

My bombs frequently fall on a concrete floor and do not crack or break.  I add a tablespoon of clay and cream of tarter and use a little rubbing alcohol or witch hazel if the mixture is too dry.  My bombs are all packed loosely by hand.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 18, 2017)

mine are hard as a rock after 24 h, but i keep very low humidity in workshop


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 21, 2017)

We just missed each other at Basin White in Las Vegas!  I was there Jan 9-12.  Funny story, 6-7 yrs ago I bought my first bath bomb at Basin White and was hooked!  Fast forward to today and it's now a big part of my business.  
I haven't tried dropping my bath bombs, but mine are pretty hard, my hubby presses mine for me so I get a very solid bomb.


----------



## petech (Jan 23, 2017)

All of you guys with hard bath bombs that won't crack if dropped on to concrete floor, what is in your bath bomb, how do you make it? 

I realize one of you already said you use clay and cream of tartar.


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 23, 2017)

What is your recipe? Do you want floaters or sinkers? Sinkers will be rock hard and heavy..


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 24, 2017)

petech said:


> Right now it is hard for me to know anything for sure when I don't have a hydraulic press machine of my own. Though I might go to the hardware store and buy a cheap one. I've been learning to 3d print stuff, so I might print out a mold and give it a go.




Are you saying you'll build one from 3D printer? Or just combine hydraulic press machine and 3D printed mold?

Either way, it sounds cool!!! Wish I could be the crafty one with building machines and such.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jan 31, 2017)

According to WSP, cream of tarter is a hardener.


----------



## NOLAGal (Jan 31, 2017)

Dahila said:


> mine are hard as a rock after 24 h, but i keep very low humidity in workshop



What % humidity do you usually have in your shop? Right now I have been trying to work in 50-55% humidity.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 31, 2017)

right now it is in basement and it is at very low due the heating.  it is 29% very dry, on summertime is also low cause the A/C, but not that low, I keep it a 40% just turn the dehumidifier on and wait, I add COT and it is the one makes it harder, I was not so good when added epsom salts, got some bubbles, Salt will attract the moisture



Luviesmom said:


> What is your recipe? Do you want floaters or sinkers? Sinkers will be rock hard and heavy..


not really mine are floaters and they are very hard, It depend on your way of packing the mold 
I do not think if I throw it at concrete floor it would stay in one piece.....that's kind of unbelievable for me.


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 1, 2017)

Dahila said:


> right now it is in basement and it is at very low due the heating.  it is 29% very dry, on summertime is also low cause the A/C, but not that low, I keep it a 40% just turn the dehumidifier on and wait, I add COT and it is the one makes it harder, I was not so good when added epsom salts, got some bubbles, Salt will attract the moisture



Do you think 50-50% humidity is low enough? in regards to drying time? I just can't seem to get mine to dry fast. Even after reducing the amount of oil and using cream of tartar I still have bath bombs that are soft going on 24 hours now. My biggest challenge so far seems to be drying time and was hoping to rule out if the humidity is playing a factor. If it's not the humidity then I can narrow it down to either my ingredients or technique.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 1, 2017)

I think 50 is enough,  I rather up my oil than reduce, it helps to mold them. Mine dry fast but I leave then unpacked for 48 hours,  flip them so they dry easier. I have to pack today around 40 of them


----------



## NOLAGal (Feb 1, 2017)

Dahila said:


> I think 50 is enough,  I rather up my oil than reduce, it helps to mold them. Mine dry fast but I leave then unpacked for 48 hours,  flip them so they dry easier. I have to pack today around 40 of them



I have some from a batch that made about 2-3 weeks ago that are rock hard now. But it took about a week before they got hard. I used a lot of oil in that first batch. I've since cut back significantly but haven't had drying times improve. 
Seems hard to make these in any volume if I have to wait 1 week plus before I can package and sell them. Also would make doing fast orders impossible. 

Humidity doesn't appear to be my problem if 50% is ok. Still searching to try to figure this out


----------



## Minki (Mar 18, 2021)

NOLAGal said:


> I have some from a batch that made about 2-3 weeks ago that are rock hard now. But it took about a week before they got hard. I used a lot of oil in that first batch. I've since cut back significantly but haven't had drying times improve.
> Seems hard to make these in any volume if I have to wait 1 week plus before I can package and sell them. Also would make doing fast orders impossible.
> 
> Humidity doesn't appear to be my problem if 50% is ok. Still searching to try to figure this out


Hi there,  i know this is a super old post but just taking a chance.  Did you ever work out how to get them to dry faster? My bb wil eventually dry but they taking ages at the moment.  I've tried clay,  Epsom salts. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 18, 2021)

Minki said:


> Hi there,  i know this is a super old post but just taking a chance.  Did you ever work out how to get them to dry faster? My bb wil eventually dry but they taking ages at the moment.  I've tried clay,  Epsom salts.
> Thanks so much.


Hi Minki, If you click on the name of the person who posted (NOLAGal in your case), you can see that she hasn't been on the forum since 2017, so you are not likely to get an answer from her. You can always start a new thread and reference back to this one with a link. You'll probably get more responses that way.


----------

